# need help cutting wine corks



## lpmark (Oct 30, 2017)

I need suggestions on splitting wine corks. I'm talking the easiest and fastest way to split them lenghtwise in half.....and not a few----thousands.........looking forward to your ideas !


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

That many I think I would find a cork manufacturer and see if they can make them for you.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

First let me tell you I’ve never split a cork. But if I had 1000’s to split, I would make me a jig using part wood and part PVC pipe. I would align the pipe (slightly larger than the diameter of the cork) directly in line with my bandsaw blade, fill the little pipe with ten corks or more and push them through the blade with a dowel. I think you could cut about 100 per minute. Take only an hour for approximately six thousand. 
Better check my math.


----------



## lpmark (Oct 30, 2017)

I thought about a pvc jig, but I use used wine corks and they vary slightly in size and shape, plus I need to cut them so that the label is showing...........running them through a pipe jig will work if they were unlabeled..........I know I still have to cut them one at a time.........just looking for a faster way...........I'm using a tabletop scroll saw and it goes relatively quick right now, but looking for some other options


----------



## Cowboy18 (Aug 21, 2017)

I'd put a drop of super glue on the ends, with them all rotated label up. Maybe make ropes of ten at a time. Draw me a line down the length of them where I want to make my cut. If it works well I might make ropes of twenty. I recon you would need to cut them at each joint after you split them. Of course depending on you're end purpose, it may not be necessary to separate them at the joints after the initial cut.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm trying to think of a ready made slicer but coming up empty. I figure there has to be some kitchen gadget that would do that.

Or, you could build a guillotine sort of fixture with a knife blade or plane iron as a cutter.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Maylar said:


> I'm trying to think of a ready made slicer but coming up empty. I figure there has to be some kitchen gadget that would do that.
> 
> Or, you could build a guillotine sort of fixture with a knife blade or plane iron as a cutter.


Maybe one of those miter trimming rigs? They're pretty pricey, though.

If I were going to build something I'd start with a bandsaw, I think. Make something like a pair of tongs that you can grab the cork with, and a guide to keep it pretty close to centered. Grab a cork in the right orientation with the tongs, use the tongs to push it through the blade, repeat. It's going to be a long boring process no matter what you do.

I do like the PVC pipe idea. Maybe cut one in half to make a "chute", so you can use a push stick to move them through the blade?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Cutting cork with a bandsaw I think you will need a blade that instead of having teeth the edge is sharpened to a razor edge. I think a normal blade will be tearing chunks out of the cork, especially if you get in a hurry. I'm not sure where you could get such a blade. I worked for a company onetime that made foam rubber parts and the bandsaw they used had a blade like that.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Check Ebay, they are available already cut, unless you are getting the whole corks at a really good price so it would be worth while to do it yourself.


----------



## holtzdreher (Jul 20, 2016)

A v=block made of wood. Machinists use metal v-blocks to hold round materials under a drill press. Make one of wood, it is easy enough. Then a blade on a hinge to hit center of the v-block. Corks of different sizes will center as long as they are cylindrical. Perhaps even a v-block centered in one of those cheap miter boxes and use the 90 degree slots to slide a large knife back and forth to cut the corks. Not sure how easy it is to cut corks. I know there are natural one piece corks, corks made of small pieces of cork glued together and some synthetic plastic cork substitutes. I shoot some corks out of my salute gun. It makes a heck of a racket with cork.


My wife is the wine drinker, not me. When she gets a yearning for wine, I always make sure I get a really good box of wine.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*all wine corks are not made from cork*

I'm not a big drinker here. I only drink when I'm alone or with someone.
I used to collect "corks" from wine bottles and at some point they switched to a composite, plastic sorta stuff rather than cork.

I don't know how this stiff cuts or if it is desirable, so that's another factor. I you are using real cork it will cut differently than the synthectic cork. 

Your material may work better sliced than sawn, .... I donno? Check into it and let us know.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

couple of interesting techniques
also note in many videos the tip of wetting/steaming the corks. not sure if that would help using power tools tho.

here's a jig - quick and visual orientation. methinks you could simplify the pin holder making . . .
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...AA4CE25F70C0E1654F33AA4CE25F70C0E16&FORM=VIRE

another speedy one
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...AA5B554E4E9A082B47EEAA5B554E4E9A082&FORM=VIRE

this is fast, but orientation will be an issue
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...9C5CE12E670494AA12D09C5CE12E670494A&FORM=VIRE


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I'd be pur-ty drunk and could care less about cutting any corks! J/K


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

Here is what I use, but not for 1000's.


----------

